# [Emerald] no quiere ejecutarse (cerrado)

## 7th_sign

Hola a todos,

Hace algun tiempo tenia beryl funcionando muy bien pero actualice el sistema y emerald ya no corria, intente actualizar beryl pero vi que desaparecio (ignoro por que) así que me decidi a instalar el compiz-fusion.

Segui esta guía http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz_fusion y si se carga muy bien el compiz pero cuando ejecuto emerald --replace ahi se queda por siempre y no hace nada.

he seguido varios hilos en los foros y nada me ha funcionado.

Alguien puede orientarme de dónde puede estar el problema?

"Esto es en gnome"

saludos

----------

## pacho2

Yo uso la versión que hay en el árbol oficial, así que simplemente hago:

```
emerge compiz-fusion
```

En el portátil he tenido algún problema, ya que, cuando lanzaba compiz con "compiz-start", se lanzaba pero no tenía borde en las ventanas. Tuve que tomar el ebuild del overlay xeffects the "fusion-icon" para usarlo para lanzar el compiz. Luego abrí el "ccsm" y me aseguré de que en la parte "Effects" tuviese habilitado "Decoración de ventanas".

Ahora mismo estoy usando gtk-window-decorator, pero supongo que emerald también funcionará

Saludos

----------

## Luciernaga

También tuve el problema de decoración de ventanas y creo que este comando emerald --replace lo soluciona.

 :Smile: 

----------

## paynalton

Yo estoy instalando gentoo en dos equipos, uno en el trabajo y otro en casa.

en el de casa tengo este problema y noi con emerrald --replace se soluciona, tampoco con el decorador de kde, simplemente no hay decoracion aunque el sistema funciona bien por completo, las ventanas se mueven con la tecla Alt y todos los efectos funcionan.

en el del trabajo si hay decoracion pero extrañamente las ventanas no redibujan su contenido jjeje. Ee lo puse en otro hilo.

En la noche voy a ver si actualizando compiz-fusion puedo tener decoracion de ventanas en casa y del trabajo sigo sin saber que pasa.

----------

## ekz

Siempre al actualizar compiz* hay que recompilar emerald, yo siempre me acuerdo cuando me quedo sin marcos de ventanas   :Razz: 

Saludos

----------

## 7th_sign

Desinstale todos los paquetes

```

dev-python/compizconfig-python

x11-wm/compiz

x11-wm/compiz-fusion

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

x11-wm/emerald

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-apps/ccsm

x11-libs/libcompizconfig

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

x11-libs/compiz-bcop
```

y los volvi a instalar y nada, sigue igual, ni con el  --replace funciona.

por cierto tengo amd64 ¿tiene algo que ver?

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Añadiste la linea 

```
     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
```

A tu xorg.conf? Y la tengo bajo la sección 'Screen' (monitor), pero otros la tendrán en la sección 'Device' (Tarjeta de video)

Saludos

----------

## paynalton

A mi en casa me funciono bastante bien, como__ no tengo idea.

Simplemente instale crystal para la decoracion seudotransparente de ventanas y se instalo otra dependencia que no tenia.

despues de eso ejecute el scrpt compiz-start que se instala junto con los paquetes, despues un emerald --replace y listo, todo funciono a la perfeccion.

De hecho no tuve que agregar nada mas a kde para que se iniciara pues se guarda con la sesion de kde.

----------

## 7th_sign

 *Quote:*   

> Añadiste la linea
> 
> ```
> Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
> ```
> ...

 

si ya la tengo en la sección de device, voy a probar en la de screen a ver que sucede.

----------

## 7th_sign

esto es muy extraño,

inicie sesion con otro usuario y el compiz funciono perfectamente, por lo que pense que algo en mi gconf estaba mal, asi que borre bueno namas movi de carpeta todos los  (.)archivos, incie sesion con mi usuario y para mi sorpresa inicio gnome con todo lo normal pero sin marco de ventanas :S, y como ya no queria batallar pues ya llevo un rato con esto, decdi migrar todos mis archivos al otro usuario.

y así de ortodoxa fue mi solución.   :Confused: 

saludos y buen año para todos.

----------

